# Funny CL Band Ad



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

See: http://ottawa.craigslist.ca/muc/596053660.html

Here's the entire text from here in case it gets taken down. Pretty funny stuff. As much as this is a joke there's a ring of truth to it when you take a look at some of the ads that go up.



> We are a pro band that plays pro covers and originals in a mix of funk, afro-cuban, metal, rock, baion, cha-cha, R&B, jazz, pop, progressive, merengue, punk, alternative, guaganco, gospel, classical, electronica, ska, soca, country, dance, calypso, fusion, bikutsi, reggae, samba, klezmer, and more.
> 
> Looking for pro drums, bass, guitar, keys, sax, flute, cello, sitar, harmonica, accordion, DJ, bohdran, tin whistle, jaw harp, spoons, ocarina, musical saw, and theremin.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

That's hilarious! I've seen ads for those "bands" looking for drums, bass and keys etc. Hey, look at me. I'm a band!


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Where do I sign?sdsre


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I was funny just reading it... and then saw the picture. LOL.


----------



## zinga (Apr 22, 2007)

like that was just to pro man, lol lol lol , :banana: :banana: :banana: can i play to, still laughing here ohhhh wife is laughing now pro you later. :banana:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

It's vague, yet specific.

I think this pro amateur band may get off the ground, if it doesn't stall on the runway.


----------



## Slidewinder (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I hope it's real. I spent the afternoon up in the attic trying on my old 
80's spandex outfits and converse running shoes. Spandex is a little tighter than I remember, must be the dry air in the attic, bad for shrinkage.
Had the wife go out to shopper's drug mart for a couple of tubes of industrial strength hair gel and Just for Men hair dye(I hear Emo black is in), and I might have to shave my arm pits and ear hair but I can live with that for the good of the band.
Even strung that pesky good for nothing E string back on the guitar for the pictures.
Am I a pro or what?


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Slidewinder said:


> Well I hope it's real. I spent the afternoon up in the attic trying on my old
> 80's spandex outfits and converse running shoes. Spandex is a little tighter than I remember, must be the dry air in the attic, bad for shrinkage.
> Had the wife go out to shopper's drug mart for a couple of tubes of industrial strength hair gel and Just for Men hair dye(I hear Emo black is in), and I might have to shave my arm pits and ear hair but I can live with that for the good of the band.
> Even strung that pesky good for nothing E string back on the guitar for the pictures.
> Am I a pro or what?


Only when you get your chest and back waxed and start drinking Heineken and Jack Daniel's. 

PS. Having a pet tiger would help. Extra points if it's a white one.


----------

